# Kingston Model Train and Railroad Fall Hobby Show



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Kingston (New York) Model Train and Railroad Fall Hobby Show is back and BIGGER and Better than ever.

More vendor tables, more train displays, more give-aways plus much much more. 

Garden Traindisplays by the Hudson Valley Large Scale Railroad club, Large scale give-aways and raffles of course.

Sunday October 21st 2012 10am to 4pm easy to get to and lots of free parking.










Also noted Railroad author from the New York Catskills region, John Ham will be Introducing a new book you can only get at the Kingston 
Model Train and Railroad hobby Show called 'Diesels to the high country" with photographs from noted photographer Eugen Dauner.
Gonna be a Great show so pass the word. BIGGER, BETTER AND FUN FOR ALL AGES 










Location
Murphy Center
467 Broadway..... Next to Rite Aid Pharmacy
Kingston, NY 12401
United States

Times
10 am To 4 pm

Admission Fees
Adults $6.00 Children under 12 $1.00

Description
Largest Model Train and Hobby Show in Ulster County N.Y.
11,000 Square feet of :
*Operating Layouts *Dealer and Vendor Tables
*Model Train Exhibits *Modular Layouts
*Large Scale Garden Railroad Train Display
*Railroadiana *A Toy Train set Raffle
*Food and Refreshments on Premises
*Bring the Family for a FUN FUN FUN Day of Model Train

Directions
TAKE I-87 (THRUWAY) TO EXIT 19. THEN TAKE TRAFIC CIRCLE TO I-587. FOLLOW TO BROADWAY, STAY ON BROADWAY, PASS UNDER THE RAILROAD TRACKS (CSX RIVER LINE), THEN AT NEXT LIGHT GO STRAIGHT THRU AND THE SHOW IS A HALF A BLOCK AHEAD ON THE RIGHT.

Contact Information
Email [email protected]
Or contact at 845-481-4198


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

So Greg, you flying in for the show?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nope, a friend is putting it on, and I thought I'd post it over here, not just on LSC. 

I understand it REALLY was a big success and sold out before, filled the hall. 

Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Say Hi to Nick for us. 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I hear the hall is full. Should be a good show. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's this Sunday!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunno, that'd be a hellova long drive there and back...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, probably only of interest to people in the near vicinity... just a bump for my friend Nick. 

Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like Nick's show hit a home run!

(if you don't see the video, you might have to enable cookies, and a big ad will pop up, just close the ad, and the video is halfway down the page)

*http://www.dailyfreeman.com/article...565143.txt*

AHH... link to video:

*http://www.dailyfreeman....trong>**
 

Greg
*


----------

